# Difference Lesser / Lesser Pastel (look wise)



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Could someone post pictures of both to compare ? I have a bit trouble to tell them apart based on google pictures ...:blush:

Tried the search but I mostly get Lesser Platinums etc.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - NERD's Ball Python Collection

Half way down, they're next to each other.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Ah cheers, I thought 'Platinum' is yet another gene thrown in, so when people talk about Lesser it is always a lesser platinum ? Sorry, all those mutations giving me a headache just trying to make sense out of them LOL ...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, Lesser = Lesser Platinum


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lesser...











pastel lesser...


----------

